# HSA? HSF? Health Insurance Company



## vidapura (23 Mar 2005)

Anybody know the website or contact details for a health insurance company called the HSA or HSF? Or something like that ?
I just heard something on the radio about this crowd.. was it the Hospital Saturday Fund? that have the best reimbursement rates for GP visits and Dental work?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2005)

[broken link removed].


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2005)

Might make sense to keep all related discussion in  so I'm closing this one now.


----------

